# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Not a good day to be in P-burg.

## phil62

Yikes!!!

1-P1000007.JPG

Phil

----------


## JEK

Looks like one is following you!

Screen Shot 2014-03-15 at 8.52.53 AM.jpg

----------


## Rosita

john is right 
look hwo is infront of my house today 
cruise.jpg

----------


## MIke R

Gustavia aint much  better this time of year...

----------


## sbhlvr

UGH!!!! Run away....

----------


## Eve

I've seen 4 in there before, and they bussed them all to Orient Beach.

----------


## andynap

> I've seen 4 in there before, and they bussed them all to Orient Beach.



More food on Orient

----------

